# Christmas Jokes and Cartoons



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Happy dog.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## oldal (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## oldal (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 21, 2019)

 One of the best things about Christmas is the office Christmas party. It’s a great opportunity to finally meet face-to-face the people who you’ve been emailing from a few feet away all year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 85437


Poor Dancer!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 23, 2019)

THE TWELVE DAYS OF CHRISTMAS
December 14
My dearest darling John:
Who ever in the whole world would dream of getting a real Partridge in a Pear Tree? How can I ever express my pleasure. Thank you a hundred times for thinking of me this way.
My love always, Agnes

December 15
Dearest John:
Today the postman brought your very sweet gift. Just imagine two turtle doves. I'm just delighted at your very thoughtful gift. They are just adorable.
All my love, Agnes

December 16
Dear John:
Oh! Aren't you the extravagant one. Now I must protest. I don't deserve such generosity, three French Hens. They are just darling but I must insist, you've been too kind.
All my love, Agnes

December 17
Dear John:
Today the postman delivered four calling birds. Now really, they are beautiful, but don't you think enough is enough. You are being too romantic.

Affectionately, Agnes
December 18

Dearest John:
What a surprise. Today the postman delivered five golden rings, one for every finger. You're just impossible, but I love it. Frankly, all these birds squawking were beginning to get on my nerves.
All my love, Agnes

December 19
Dear John:
When I opened the door today there were actually six geese laying on my front steps. So you're back to the birds again huh? These geese are huge. Where will I ever keep them? The neighbors are complaining and I can't sleep through the racket. Please stop.
Cordially, Agnes

December 20
John:
What's with you and those freaking birds??? Seven swans a swimming. What kind of joke is this? There's bird poop all over my house and they never stop the racket. I can't sleep at night and I'm a nervous wreck. It's not funny. So stop with the birds already!
Sincerely, Agnes

December 21
O.K. Buster:
I think I prefer the birds. Just what am I going to do with 8 maids a milking? It's not enough with all those birds and 8 maids a milking, but did they have to bring their cows?? There's manure all over the lawn and I can't even move in my own house! Just knock it off already!
Agnes

December 22
Hey knucklehead:
What are you? Some kind of sadist? Now there's 9 pipers playing. And do they play! They've never stopped chasing those maids since they got here. The cows are getting upset and they're stepping all over those screeching birds! What am I going to do? The neighbors have started a petition to evict me.
You'll get yours! Agnes

December 23

You rotten.....:
Now there's 10 ladies dancing. I don't know why I call them ladies. They've been going at it with those pipers all night long. Now the cows can't sleep and they've got diarrhea. My living room is a river of manure. The Commissioner of Buildings has subpoenaed me to give cause why the building shouldn't be condemned. I'm calling the police on you!
Agnes

December 24
Listen up you Jerk:
What's with those 11 lords a leaping on those maids and ladies? Some of those broads may never walk again. Those pipers ran through the maids and have now started on the cows. All twenty three of the birds are dead. They were trampled to death in the orgy. I hope you're satisfied, you rotten vicious swine.
Your sworn enemy, Agnes

December 25
Dear Sir:
This is to acknowledge your latest gift of 12 fiddlers fiddling which you have seen fit to inflict on our client, Miss Agnes McHolstein. The destruction, of course, was total. All correspondence should come to our attention. If you should attempt to reach Miss McHolstein at Happy Dale Sanitarium, the attendants have been instructed to shoot you on sight. With this letter please find attached a warrant for your arrest.
Cordially,
Law Offices of Badger, Bender and Chloe
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!❤


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2019)

Hilarious!!!


----------

